# cumming ga gunsmith?



## koyote76 (Feb 11, 2010)

anyone recommend a good gunsmith in cumming ga area. thanks


----------



## yaknfish (Feb 11, 2010)

Hogleg Smith in Gainesville.


----------



## rock_solid (Feb 11, 2010)

There is a great gunsmith off hwy9/mcfarland rd. Its in an industrial park called Nine North I believe. Guys name is Andy


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 12, 2010)

Andy Gazaway I think is the name, I heard he is a very good smith but I dunno nuttin.

A name like Hogleg ya gotta trust...

But honestly I had decent service out of Sullivans.


----------



## ng500 (Feb 13, 2010)

I've used Hogleg Smith.  Nice guy, good work, and reasonable prices.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 13, 2010)

Is one right here in Cumming but I cant think of his name. He may not even do it anymore. Phil Bramlett may be his name.


----------



## BrewMonkey (Feb 14, 2010)

Sullivan's Classic Arms
www.sullivansclassicarms.com
101 Atlanta Road
Cumming, GA 30040-2607
(678) 513-7575

Biff is the guy.


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks for everyones input. went to andy gazaways,

good guy...he will be getting my business from now on.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Mar 19, 2010)

Mind if I ask what sort of work you had done? Might you possibly post some photos?

I took a SS Ruger Old Army to Sullivans because it had a couple of nipples stuck in the cylinder (one I had broken off trying to get them out). Cost me $40 to get em drilled out and the threads chased.


----------



## Mingo (Mar 20, 2010)

I have been to Sullivans several times lately & they are probably the most knowledgeable people about firearms I have ever seen. I have thought at times they were rude but I guess its not their job to be your "buddy" but to be a serious gunsmith. You might have to wait awhile but I would trust anything they laid hands on.


----------

